# 140 class deer in velvet



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an old army buddy coming out for the hunt this year and he told me his hope/expectations are a 140 class buck or better. My problem is I could care less about scores and struggle to identify what bucks fall in this category. If you guys have any pictures it would be much appreciated, especially in velvet.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Along these same lines, how do most people actually score antlers? I mean once they've got 'em on the ground.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

This link is from the pope and young website. 
http://www.pope-young.org/pdfs/ScoreSheets/current/2012_PY_SS_WEB_DEER_MULE_BLK_TYP.pdf


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

If I remember right, this buck was between 140 and 150. Sorry no velvet. A 140 buck is gonna be just your standard 4 point, respectable buck. This one was 20 inches wide. He has an extra little point I thought was kinda cool.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

here is a buck that was between 140-150


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures guys. Both of those are good looking bucks. If anybody has more it is greatly appreciated


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are 2 pics of the same buck - I think he went right at 145 but I'd have ot measure him again for sure. A 140 buck is sort of your run of the mill 4 point, low twenties wide with middle sized forks.

Pics can make a big difference as I think this buck looks smaller in the second pic -- but it is the same deer.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pics guys. They gave me a good reference and I think I have found a couple deer that will fit the bill


----------

